# BLM/Antifa branching out?



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

So it's wildfire season in the west....same thing every year. Hot dry weather makes combustible brush and a tinderbox, maybe add some winds and you have disasters. This is not uncommon for us in the west. 
Here in Washington state about 99% of fires are in Eastern Washington, and the Western side is kinda protected by the mountain range, marine air from the Puget Sound & Pacific, higher populations and rain 9 months of the year usually keeps us rather safe. Although there have been a few years with months of no rain creating drought conditions and higher than normal temps that have also created fire conditions. 

BUT for the last few days there have been 58 fires in Pierce county alone, including the Bonney Lake fire that is about 800 acres & only 20% contained. There was also the Graham fire, though much smaller than Bonney Lake.....but both had level 3 evacuation orders. I believe the Graham fire is now out and people are allowed back home...if they still have one to go too. There are also reports of smaller fires in King and Thurston counties, plus several small brush fires with one near Hwy 512 and I-5(Tacoma/Lakewood area), another near where Hwy 512 becomes Hwy 167 (Puyallup area) and the other day a fire near Hwy 167 and Hwy 410 interchange that closed both hwys and has since been put out (the Bonney Lake/Sumner Grade fire is further east along Hwy 410). All of these are just some of the fires that have been happening in this area alone. 

I am on Facebook and a member of several neighborhood groups, and follow the Sheriff, Fire Dept, Police and other similar pages....to keep up on the local news & happenings that don't always make it on Seattle news stations. Anyway, that being said....I've seen alot of different reports of fires happening, which seems strange even with the current weather conditions. Strange enough that I and many others have been wondering if many of these fires have been purposely set. The one in the Puyallup area was, and the guy has been arrested and may also be responsible for the other in Tacoma/Lakewood. Then somebody reported their security camera caught someone pull up in a car and start a fire in their field. And another post....which I've not been able to verify the origin......says there have been drinking glasses with paper in them, left along roadsides and other areas......that the sun on the glass will heat the paper enough to catch, then set the surrounding brush on fire. 

Now....the one guy that's been arrested already is responsible for atleast one, possibly two of the fires and maybe a few more (I'm guessing, since he seems to like setting fires along the freeways, but probably not more than 5)....but I doubt he's the one on the security camera, or that he's responsible for the majority of fires. 

IF (big IF) that glass & paper trick is true and several of them around that is more suspicious of a group involvement than a single person. I had started wondering if BLM/Antifa had changed up their tactics and followed thru on the threat of 'coming to a neighborhood near you"......by maybe starting the majority of these fires. I do know that when they had first said that several months ago, the crime rate has skyrocketed and at one time the theory was to test police presence and responses. 

Anyway, I was thinking my suspicious brain was going full speed off track.....until I had seen several other comments saying the same thing.....is this the work of BLM/Antifa??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tried my best to read that. Got me cross eyed. Break it up with paragraphs!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Must be Trump's fault.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Tried my best to read that. Got me cross eyed. Break it up with paragraphs!


 May not be his fault. Often forum displays it like that and even if you edit to fix it. Comes right back posted like that.
Fires are being set. I do not want anyone killed but for all I care Burn CA to the ground. Generation of pocketing tax dollars meant to protect land has lead to the fire problems . Then CA sues everyone else. Burn it , burn it all. No the rest of America does not need CA or anything it has to offer.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> May not be his fault. Often forum displays it like that and even if you edit to fix it. Comes right back posted like that.
> Fires are being set. I do not want anyone killed but for all I care Burn CA to the ground. Generation of pocketing tax dollars meant to protect land has lead to the fire problems . Then CA sues everyone else. Burn it , burn it all. No the rest of America does not need CA or anything it has to offer.


OK about Kommiefornia, but she's talking about western WA - now, many many leftist liberal there - and ALL the political un-leaders are demonrat leftists...but...not KA, but WA

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> So it's wildfire season in the west....same thing every year. Hot dry weather makes combustible brush and a tinderbox, maybe add some winds and you have disasters. This is not uncommon for us in the west.
> Here in Washington state about 99% of fires are in Eastern Washington, and the Western side is kinda protected by the mountain range, marine air from the Puget Sound & Pacific, higher populations and rain 9 months of the year usually keeps us rather safe. Although there have been a few years with months of no rain creating drought conditions and higher than normal temps that have also created fire conditions.
> 
> BUT for the last few days there have been 58 fires in Pierce county alone, including the Bonney Lake fire that is about 800 acres & only 20% contained. There was also the Graham fire, though much smaller than Bonney Lake.....but both had level 3 evacuation orders. I believe the Graham fire is now out and people are allowed back home...if they still have one to go too. There are also reports of smaller fires in King and Thurston counties, plus several small brush fires with one near Hwy 512 and I-5(Tacoma/Lakewood area), another near where Hwy 512 becomes Hwy 167 (Puyallup area) and the other day a fire near Hwy 167 and Hwy 410 interchange that closed both hwys and has since been put out (the Bonney Lake/Sumner Grade fire is further east along Hwy 410). All of these are just some of the fires that have been happening in this area alone.
> ...


We are engulfed with fires, level II and III, throughout Oregon. Several investigations/arrests have already been made of intentional arson. Part and parcel of overwhelming the system.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Tried my best to read that. Got me cross eyed. Break it up with paragraphs!


Actually I did, with 6 paragraphs...does it not read that way? But I'll admit that most of my posts are later in the evening after having been up since 4 to 6am, so I'm tired and probably cross eyed by then. What's da matta, you can't read late night gibberish??? Nevermind, I'll try it again........

It's late summer and the west is in the middle of it's normal fire season. Here in Washington state, our worst fires are usually in the Eastern half of the state.....but the west side will occasionally have a few here too though not nearly as big or destructible as the east side. (with me so far?)

I'm a member of several local FB groups that report alot more local news and happenings that's going on in my neighborhood & surrounding communities that doesn't make the 6 o'clock news. From which there have been several reports of smaller fires, including one that was purposefully started in someone's field that was caught on their security camera. And another incident near a freeway, that the guy that had started the fire was video taping the whole thing to post to social media, but the cops arrested him for 'reckless burning' AND one of those cops had recognized him from another fire that was started near another freeway. So he is being officially blamed for one fire, possibly two.....and may have even been responsible for the larger fire the other day that I'd reported in another thread (still with me???)

In all, and as of yesterday.....there have been 58 fires in this county alone within the last 3 or 4 days. 2 of the worst fires were in Bonney Lake and the other in Graham, that had level 3 evacuations. The Graham fire has since been put out and everyone is back home...if they have one to return too. The Bonney Lake fire is up to 800 acres and only about 20% contained. That's an unusually high number of fires in relatively high populated areas, even given the dry conditions. (still clear?)

Also from those FB groups, it's been reported that glasses filled with paper are being found along side roads and in brushy areas.....that can be used as fire starters as the suns heat is intensified thru the glass and ignites the paper, that then ignites the dry brush. I was unable to verify the origin of the post, to know if it was a true story or a fake news to stir up trouble or not. BUT if it is true....and if you remember several months ago Antifa/BLM rioters in Seattle had promised to take their 'cause' to neighborhoods, suburbs and rural areas....... at which time, our local crime rate skyrocketed possibly to test the response times from first responders. (still following along?)

Now my conclusion.......most, if not all of those 58 fires may have been started by those city thugs, though for margin of error probably only a small handful are true accidents. This would beg the question of WHY so many fires in this one county alone that the answer may have to do with this state recently had their primary elections in August and there has been plenty of visible evidence it's been leaning more heavily Republican since 2016 Presidential election when we turned purple instead of solid blue. And I do know many people in the Puget Sound area are really getting tired of the Democratic BS from local governments up thru the feds, that this state just may turn in November.

If that doesn't make better sense, then maybe mornings aren't a good time for me to post either...pffft


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The glasses with paper will work IF the paper is saturated with 100% hydrogen peroxide, and in bright sunlight.

There are a lot of easier ways without obtaining chemicals that will flag you.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> The glasses with paper will work IF the paper is saturated with 100% hydrogen peroxide, and in bright sunlight.
> 
> There are a lot of easier ways without obtaining chemicals that will flag you.


Actually, it doesn't take peroxide. Back when #2 was heavily into Survivorman and similar shows, he had done it with just a magnifying glass and paper in the direct sun....and we've had plenty of that lately


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> OK about Kommiefornia, but she's talking about western WA - now, many many leftist liberal there - and ALL the political un-leaders are demonrat leftists...but...not KA, but WA
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I still think we may have a good chance of going Republican in November or atleast getting much closer than previous years. Yet there still are many of those demonrat leftists around, although they don't realize what they think they are supporting because they believe the BS being handed to them.......such as one lady had commented on another's post that said the fires were Antifa and the left lady says 'there's no such thing as Antifa and if there were, I'd be the first to join' I could only SMH and roll the eyes. But who knows, maybe she was a paid idiot


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Actually, it doesn't take peroxide. Back when #2 was heavily into Survivorman and similar shows, he had done it with just a magnifying glass and paper in the direct sun....and we've had plenty of that lately


I know that, done that with a magnifier for decades, hell, I use to incinerate ants with a magnifier as a kid.

The key point there is, you need to focus the beam on the paper for it to ignite.

Just randomly leaving a water glass or even a magnifier will not work.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I still think we may have a good chance of going Republican in November or atleast getting much closer than previous years. Yet there still are many of those demonrat leftists around, although they don't realize what they think they are supporting because they believe the BS being handed to them.......such as one lady had commented on another's post that said the fires were Antifa and the left lady says 'there's no such thing as Antifa and if there were, I'd be the first to join' I could only SMH and roll the eyes. But who knows, maybe she was a paid idiot


You are MUCH more optimistic than I am about this state - and that's from only being here 5+ years - after moving from Kommiefornia myself!!

I will keep praying...and carrying...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> OK about Kommiefornia, but she's talking about western WA - now, many many leftist liberal there - and ALL the political un-leaders are demonrat leftists...but...not KA, but WA
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


 Is there a difference in the 2. I think not


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Is there a difference in the 2. I think not


Totally agree! That's why I am apprehensive about this leftist liberal state being anything other than what it is...Sad, but true...The entire west coast is lost...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> You are MUCH more optimistic than I am about this state - and that's from only being here 5+ years - after moving from Kommiefornia myself!!
> 
> I will keep praying...and carrying...
> Peace,
> Michael J.


So YOUR the one that brought those idiots in???????? :beat1:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyway, it's good to know I'm not being a 'conspiracy theorist' .....just smart enough to figure out their playbook........

https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com...ympC4Bhukn8nUnFkGBXDKZEvBURKurQ1njn-EoCNvaCAU

Now I've got chit to do. so ya'll will have to learn to interpret 'crazy & tired old lady' speak, later


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ISIS has been recommending arson as a tactic since at least '17: https://pjmedia.com/homeland-securi...ifornia-wildfires-caliphate-newsletter-n98508
It was just a matter of time.

The paper in a jar thing is wishful thinking.
The shape of a cylinder wall will scatter more light than it will ever focus. You need a reflecting parabola or a proper lens with an optimal focal point to focus a sufficient amount of sunlight into a point with enough energy to ignite dry paper.

More likely that they'd just drive down a road and toss a Molotov. For terrorists, getting caught is not a concern. The goal is the point.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> ISIS has been recommending arson as a tactic since at least '17: https://pjmedia.com/homeland-securi...ifornia-wildfires-caliphate-newsletter-n98508
> It was just a matter of time.
> 
> The paper in a jar thing is wishful thinking.
> ...


I think they all went to the same school of idiocy to promote anarchy


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

And there was another one today that was caught setting an off-ramp on fire and arrested.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Oregon has over 600 known arson fires.. Hell yeah ANTIFA/BLM are probably starting some...
The leftists have already stated, do whatever they can and however to stop the election from happening..
Wish I could find empirical data who is paying these little bastards to cause fires, harm etc to us.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Oregon has over 600 known arson fires.. Hell yeah ANTIFA/BLM are probably starting some...
> The leftists have already stated, do whatever they can and however to stop the election from happening..
> Wish I could find empirical data who is paying these little bastards to cause fires, harm etc to us.


There are a handful of 'Rent An Idiot' places/websites, but can't remember at the moment. They will provide the protesters/arsonists/looters, etc for a fee. Who's buying??? Who else, Soros and the Dimwits


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> You are MUCH more optimistic than I am about this state - and that's from only being here 5+ years - after moving from Kommiefornia myself!!
> 
> I will keep praying...and carrying...
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Yeah well, I was born & raised here & my kids are 3rd generation Washingtonians with the webbed feet to prove it. I remember when we voted Republican.

But why I seem so optimistic is from paying attention to the comment sections and ratings of posts of local political news stories, FB & Twitter posts......sure there are still alot of liberal Democrats in this state, but many of them are dissatisfied and/or angry with the current politicians and what's been happening this year. Seattle has pretty much eaten their own with the riots, Chaz, higher business taxes to pay for homelessness or whatever else the City Council has pushed for, included defunding the police, etc, etc, etc. the list goes on and beyond just this year. Wasn't there a huge corporate tax that has sent those business's out of Seattle/King County? And a few that wanted to move here, went to another state with less taxes & restrictions??

How many yard campaign signs do you see for Inslee? Or other political representatives that are for a Democratic candidate??? IDK, maybe there is a lot of support for Dems in your & other areas, but from what I've been seeing here, there's alot more Republican support.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yeah well, I was born & raised here & my kids are 3rd generation Washingtonians with the webbed feet to prove it. I remember when we voted Republican.
> 
> But why I seem so optimistic is from paying attention to the comment sections and ratings of posts of local political news stories, FB & Twitter posts......sure there are still alot of liberal Democrats in this state, but many of them are dissatisfied and/or angry with the current politicians and what's been happening this year. Seattle has pretty much eaten their own with the riots, Chaz, higher business taxes to pay for homelessness or whatever else the City Council has pushed for, included defunding the police, etc, etc, etc. the list goes on and beyond just this year. Wasn't there a huge corporate tax that has sent those business's out of Seattle/King County? And a few that wanted to move here, went to another state with less taxes & restrictions??
> 
> How many yard campaign signs do you see for Inslee? Or other political representatives that are for a Democratic candidate??? IDK, maybe there is a lot of support for Dems in your & other areas, but from what I've been seeing here, there's alot more Republican support.


Sad, is it not? That some have to feel the sting of socialism before they come to the conclusion that the sting will kill them. I hope your right about what you see happening around you. I don't see it here in Houston but once outside the city, I see the real America and it's alive, and it's getting angry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

These people should be charged with murder. 
https://www.the-sun.com/news/1461447/four-arrested-intentionally-starting-blazes-wildfires/


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> These people should be charged with murder.
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/1461447/four-arrested-intentionally-starting-blazes-wildfires/


I don't know about the guy Michael Bakkela....but the woman, Anita Esquivel looks familiar. Like she's been in the news before


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Sad, is it not? That some have to feel the sting of socialism before they come to the conclusion that the sting will kill them. I hope your right about what you see happening around you. I don't see it here in Houston but once outside the city, I see the real America and it's alive, and it's getting angry.


Yes, it is sad how people can think the way they do and think they are right. Kinda scary actually. I just want to shake some sense into them. I stay out of the big cities as much as absolutely possible. And I hope I'm right too, but we'll see how it pans out in November.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes, it is sad how people can think the way they do and think they are right. Kinda scary actually. I just want to shake some sense into them. I stay out of the big cities as much as absolutely possible. And I hope I'm right too, but we'll see how it pans out in November.


JMHO but I don't think it matters how it goes in November. I have a feeling we are in trouble either way.

Besides the election, they are pushing hard for another lockdown this fall and winter. We are still in outbreak 1. The 2nd round hasn't begun yet. I'm willing to wager that the CDC and the WHO (yeah the same people who said last November and December that the virus was nothing to worry about) will be pushing hard for that lockdown.

I don't know if you've seen the info or not but our food supplies are dwindling fast. Right after the pandemic started TPTB stated that we will be facing a food shortage. Last week Fauci issued a report that stated we have been having pandemics for 12k years. That is due to our reliance on plants and animals for food. Here is a link to that report.

https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)31012-6# 

It's a long read but the pertinent info is in there. Below is a better short version from Ice Age Farmer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> JMHO but I don't think it matters how it goes in November. I have a feeling we are in trouble either way.
> 
> Besides the election, they are pushing hard for another lockdown this fall and winter. We are still in outbreak 1. The 2nd round hasn't begun yet. I'm willing to wager that the CDC and the WHO (yeah the same people who said last November and December that the virus was nothing to worry about) will be pushing hard for that lockdown.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah; we've heard about it we covered it in a previous podcast. I've been telling listeners to prepare for a food shortage for the last three or so shows. 
"They" are going to try to starve us out, this fall/winter.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

inceptor said:


> JMHO but I don't think it matters how it goes in November. I have a feeling we are in trouble either way.
> 
> Besides the election, they are pushing hard for another lockdown this fall and winter. We are still in outbreak 1. The 2nd round hasn't begun yet. I'm willing to wager that the CDC and the WHO (yeah the same people who said last November and December that the virus was nothing to worry about) will be pushing hard for that lockdown.
> 
> ...


Fauci is a domestic terrorist....lab grown food? Or will it be capsules and you just add water.......but water is a risk as well.

Strange how our food has become safer (in some respects, but not all)....only to be accused of causing pandemics. Maybe if the idiots in charge of our food would leave things alone, we'd all be alot healthier.

Best way to avoid pandemics and/or other illness's or diseases....is to have a healthy immune system, which you get from eating the very things they want to get rid of.

Or did I misunderstand???

As for food shortages....the world population is growing by the second and that's alot of mouths to feed with only so much usable land available. Not that we're there yet, but getting there


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oh, yeah; we've heard about it we covered it in a previous podcast. I've been telling listeners to prepare for a food shortage for the last three or so shows.
> "They" are going to try to starve us out, this fall/winter.


I don't know why but the last couple of podcasts I couldn't get them to play.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

As soon as Flu season starts, the left will do their best to stir the pot..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is not over by a long shot. Best be getting supplies now while you can. I think come October and November they will start tipping the dominoes.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Supplies are important no doubt. But skills on using fishing poles, rifles (defense and food), fire making, and medical are critical.. 
Situational Awareness and stay away from confrontations..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree stock up on what you can now. 

It is too late for ammunition, but other supplies like topping off fuel oil tanks, cordwood for the winter, oils and greases for equipment, parts to fix things for home and vehicles,.........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...o-cut-utility-poles-start-fires-block-rescues

Shoot on sight.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...o-cut-utility-poles-start-fires-block-rescues
> 
> Shoot on sight.


The drone footage antifa put out is downright horrible.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...o-cut-utility-poles-start-fires-block-rescues
> 
> Shoot on sight.


Just to make it clear.......this is about Oregon, not Washington state, though it could spread up here as well. But the article starts with misleading intro....

_*The Clackamas County Washington *Board of Commissioners meeting was stunned as law enforcement reported "ANTIFA is staging FULL gas cans" around the County to start more fires and they are "armed with chainsaws" to fall utility poles to start more fires while blocking rescue vehicles_

Clackamas AND Washington are names of counties in Oregon.......just sayin


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Just to make it clear.......this is about Oregon, not Washington state, though it could spread up here as well. But the article starts with misleading intro....
> 
> _*The Clackamas County Washington *Board of Commissioners meeting was stunned as law enforcement reported "ANTIFA is staging FULL gas cans" around the County to start more fires and they are "armed with chainsaws" to fall utility poles to start more fires while blocking rescue vehicles_
> 
> Clackamas AND Washington are names of counties in Oregon.......just sayin


Yep. This is our world in Oregon right now. Strat is shopping northern Idaho, as per @MountainGirl recommendation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Just to make it clear.......this is about Oregon, not Washington state, though it could spread up here as well. But the article starts with misleading intro....
> 
> _*The Clackamas County Washington *Board of Commissioners meeting was stunned as law enforcement reported "ANTIFA is staging FULL gas cans" around the County to start more fires and they are "armed with chainsaws" to fall utility poles to start more fires while blocking rescue vehicles_
> 
> Clackamas AND Washington are names of counties in Oregon.......just sayin


I don't think the pieces of shit understand states. They understand destruction. That's what their Lord Satan has taught them; destruction.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> I don't think the pieces of shit understand states. They understand destruction. That's what their Lord Satan has taught them; destruction.


Yeah, I get that....we all do.

As I'd said, was just clarifying the wording of the article for forum readers.

Besides, there a really big river that defines the WA/OR border, so it's not that hard to figure it out, especially if those now in Portland had started their journey in Seattle a few months ago.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...o-cut-utility-poles-start-fires-block-rescues
> 
> Shoot on sight.


Actually, this did start here and moved to south.........notice the date of the story is August 19, 2020.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/...-fbi/281-b9c5436c-f19a-418c-979e-f6ef459eca24


----------

